# A triploid Fritz.



## monocotman (Aug 27, 2020)

This one is definitely triploid as the parents are kovachii ‘terminator’ and besseae ‘rob’s choice’. The besseae is a known tetraploid.
This plant continues to grow well but is still not full grown. It is very chunky and compact. This first bloom isn’t the best as it grew during some very hot weather but looks ok now and is 12 cm across.
The plant has now started to grow upwards on rhizomes so I’ve resorted to wrapping a bit of sphagnum round the base of the new shoot and covering this with food wrap/cling film to encourage rooting.
As it has a double dose of besseae the flowers are more red than the usual Fritz Schomburgs. However it is not as red as the first photo, the true colour is much closer to the closeup.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids. When you get rid of your collection, remember me!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 27, 2020)

No chance of that yet Eric! In fact I’m looking at a house extension that would incorporate a sort of greenhouse/garden room As I’m retiring at the end of the year. I want something easily accessible. We‘ll see.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

Enjoy. There may come a day...


----------



## monocotman (Aug 27, 2020)

Hopefully not for some time.....


----------



## MaxC (Aug 27, 2020)

David, I have a FS 3N kovachii 'Tesoro Morado' x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS, it is climbing big time and the roots from the new growth are "attacking" the older growth next to it. I am guessing that 'Rob's Choice' really likes to climb. 

I believe there was a recent post on Instagram of the same cross you have in bloom by Asuko Fischer.


----------



## terryros (Aug 27, 2020)

I have the 'Tesoro Morado' x 'Rob's Choice' cross and have bloomed it several times and it is not particularly stoloniferous (a climber) for me. It is pretty chunky like the one shown by monocotman. Mine has been divided into two plants.


----------



## MaxC (Aug 27, 2020)

This is what mine has done. The browning is where roots are pushing through on a lower growth. I am going to let the upper growth grow out and probably split next spring. Cannot wait for it to bloom.


----------



## Yusuf Jeewa (Aug 28, 2020)

Terrific bloom!


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2020)

Beautiful flower David! I love the color and the petals are quite
substantial.


----------



## blondie (Aug 30, 2020)

Really nice unfortunately my 4n Fritz spike seemed to suddenly wither


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Hopefully not for some time.....


From your mouth to God's ears. But, if you put it in writing, just in case.. I will take good care of them!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 26, 2020)

An update with the side branch in flower. This clone keeps the petals nice and flat for the entire duration of the flower and not just for the first couple of days!
The flower width is 11.5cm for both blooms.
The new growth Is just visible above the cling film and there is a second growth on the other side so the plant.


David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 26, 2020)

Wonderful!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 26, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## awesomei (Sep 27, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------

